# Please Help Me About A Mechanical Pocket Watch Helvetia



## protopopescu (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi, my name is George and i'm new on this forum. My grandfather gave me a mechanical pocket watch Helvetia and I don't know anything about it. Mechanical pocket watch is working perfectly. Any opinion is welcome.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: , it's a great place to be :yes:

Helvetia is/was a play on "Helvetica" - an old name for Switerland. If you google on Helvetia Watches then you may find some basic info on the company and it's history. Your watch looks to be a fairly standard mid range watch, maybe as late as WWII or as early as WWI mass production, hard to tell, but the blued steel hands are nice. The dial may clean with a gentle wipe over with a moist but not wet cotton bud - at your own risk mind, and don't rub too hard, dry off immediately. :yes:

The case may polish up witha "Goddard's" Silver Polsihing Cloth (from a good hardware store or Asian Glitter shop.

HTH a bit


----------



## protopopescu (Apr 16, 2011)

mel said:


> Welcome to :rltb: , it's a great place to be :yes:
> 
> Helvetia is/was a play on "Helvetica" - an old name for Switerland. If you google on Helvetia Watches then you may find some basic info on the company and it's history. Your watch looks to be a fairly standard mid range watch, maybe as late as WWII or as early as WWI mass production, hard to tell, but the blued steel hands are nice. The dial may clean with a gentle wipe over with a moist but not wet cotton bud - at your own risk mind, and don't rub too hard, dry off immediately. :yes:
> 
> ...


 First, thanks for the welcome.

Secondly, I would appreciate if you could tell me what is the value of this pocket watch.

Thanks again,

George


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Ebay is a good guide.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Forum doesn't "do" valuations, best bet as suggested George, look for similar items on ebay worldwide and look at completed sales. No one here is a qualified professional appraiser, and any idea of value is just that - an "idea" of value. :lookaround:


----------

